# 2010 Hoyt Carbon Matrix! And other releases!



## ddd-shooter

I was gonna wait, but GRIV posted this on AT so....
Visit his website at www.archerylive.com

CARBON MATRIX™: THE DEFINITIVE HOYT BOW
Hoyt’s new Carbon Matrix features the most advanced and technically sound carbon riser ever engineered. Its proprietary O-Tech™ design provides for the utmost in strength-to weight ratio without sacrificing any of the things that make Hoyt bows the toughest, most accurate and shootable bows in the industry. In fact, although extremely lightweight, the Carbon Matrix easily survived the Hoyt torture test, withstanding 1,500 dry fires at 80 pounds draw weight and 30 inch draw length. Yes, it’s light – but the patent pending design absorbs vibration and allows for a smooth, quiet shot with only the finest, tournament-dominating accuracy you’ve come to expect from Hoyt.

SPEED: 318 
Axle Length: 35” 
Brace Height: 7¼” 
Mass Weight: 3.8 lbs.
Draw Weights: 40-50, 50-60, 60-70, 70-80 
Draw Lenghts: 27-31” (½” increments)


----------



## ddd-shooter

Oh, and it has an MSRP of $1600 US.


----------



## lungbuster123

Please tell me this is another joke!!


----------



## ddd-shooter

No. I do not post jokes without some smilies. lol 

This is true. I like that they thought outside the box, but wish it had some spectacular benefits on paper for that price tag. 
No huge leap in speed, no huge difference in weight. On paper, not worth it.
Let's hope they made up for it in shootability. Thats a heck of a price tag.


----------



## lungbuster123

Got that right! Wow all I can say is personally I think its a pretty ugly bow myself. Like you sayed also, its not any faster than the Alpha Max? I do relize they probably made it for more of a target bow but I dont see whats going to make people put down there brand new Alpha Max and buy this? Thats like paying for 2 Alpha Max's! It may shoot awsome but $1600 WOW! You could go out and buy a brand new Bowtech, Mathews, Elite ect., load it down with all new accesories and you might pay $1600 MIGHT!




ddd-shooter said:


> Thats a heck of a price tag.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Well even for a target bow, 35 ATA isn't anything spectacular. 
Neither is a 7 1/4" BH. 

I think it is more for pushing the envelope, testing the waters, and being a 'status' bow. 
Like the Ferrari of Archery, lol


----------



## lungbuster123

Well I hope the Hoyt loyal guys see this bow in a diffrent way then I do or Hoyt is in trouble


----------



## ddd-shooter

More straight from the catalog. This is no joke. There will be more later on www.archerylive.com 
We crashed the server looking for the sneek peak!


----------



## ddd-shooter

lungbuster123 said:


> Well I hope the Hoyt loyal guys see this bow in a diffrent way then I do or Hoyt is in trouble



To be fair, I felt the same way when the Guardian came out in 07. And I still do not like the TEC riser very much. 
This is also not their flagship bow. 
Here is a list of bows from AT:

Maxxis (31 & 35) New flagship bow, lots of new tech inc. new limb & roller guard
Carbon Matrix (you already heard about it)
Alphaburner (speed bow, fast as a Monster but way smoother)
Vicxen (Vicki C. signature bow, women's htg bow)
Contender (Ultra Tec replacement)
Contender Elite (Ultra Elite replacement)
Vantage LTD (long fingers compound with accuwheel)

Still in line with no changes:

Alphamax 32&35
Turbohawk
Powerhawk
Vantage Pro
Vantage Elite
Trykon Jr. & Sport
Kobalt


----------



## lungbuster123

Well I hope those dont have the price tag this one does...that could scare away any new bowhunter headed to the proshop this year...any info on that Alphaburner or Maxxis? Pics ect.


----------



## ddd-shooter

The prices will be normal. The carbon riser is a costly thing to produce. 

I am a dork so I am still searching for more pics and hoping for specs...I don't even shoot Hoyt but its exciting knowing what will be out for 2010...


----------



## ddd-shooter

More pics for you night owls!


----------



## ddd-shooter

The Speed demon!!


----------



## ddd-shooter

I will go on record and say that Hoyt guys are gonna freak about the AlphaBurner. 
Hunting bow. 
34 3/4" ATA
6" BH
SPIRALS!!
I just wish it went past a 30" draw...


----------



## ddd-shooter

Ladies Bow. Vicki C Edition


----------



## ddd-shooter

Looks like the center-pivotish risers are here to stay! 
Not impressed with the Vicxen. Long, heavy, relatively slow for a women's bow. But, I like longer bows so I will still try and get my gf to test shoot it!

Still got some target bows coming out and good things with the recurves too but I am going to bed.


----------



## Jody Hawk

That weaved looking riser looks like crap. I've been saving up hoping to get me a new one before next season but it won't be that one.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*Oh crap*

It IS NOT A CENTER PIVOT LIMB!!!!! IT IS A LONGER LIMB POCKET. Why is that so hard for people who shoot Bowtechs to understand???!!!! 
K, I feel better.


----------



## G Duck

I dont care if it is Hoyt, PSE, Elite, or whoever. If any one of those make a carbon riser, it is gonna cost some Jack. Like someone said, I think they are just trying to push the envelope. At least they are looking forward rather than back. I think I will keep the AM 32. I like the way it shoots.


----------



## Alan in GA

*reminds me of a carbon pretzel....!*

I'll have to hold that new riser to see if I can 'like it' by holding it. Looking at it isn't doing a thing for me.
The new faster Alphamax looks cool....I like short ata bows!


----------



## watermedic

Where is the advantage if the bow still weighs 3.8 lbs?

Sounds kinda dumb to me. It would be different if there were issues with risers breaking but I don't know of any.


----------



## DaddyPaul

I will definitely be checking out the AlphaBurner as soon as one gets to my local shop.  I'm thinking a 60 pounder at 29.5 ought to be smoking on some nannerheads around here.


----------



## ddd-shooter

BIGRNYRS said:


> It IS NOT A CENTER PIVOT LIMB!!!!! IT IS A LONGER LIMB POCKET. Why is that so hard for people who shoot Bowtechs to understand???!!!!
> K, I feel better.



I know. I do not shoot Bowtech.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Here is a link to the catalog online...
http://www.jvd.nl/2010HoytCatalog.pdf


I guess they copied the X-force with past parallel limbs...
I like the inline roller guard. Would like to see that up close...


----------



## 7mm mag 06

i dont see how theycan KEEP comng out with the "best engineered bow ever" year after year. All i know is if i had tobuy the newest best bow every year id be reaaaalllll broke.....

"if it aint broke, dont fix it"


----------



## kcausey

7mm mag 06 said:


> i dont see how theycan KEEP comng out with the "best engineered bow ever" year after year. All i know is if i had tobuy the newest best bow every year id be reaaaalllll broke.....
> 
> "if it aint broke, dont fix it"



Amen, not impressed.  til Bowtech updates the Allegiance, don't bother.


----------



## reylamb

The carbon riser is what it is, and not something they will sell a lot of, I doubt Hoyt even thinks they will sell many of them.

Having said that, there is an Alphaburner in my future.........I just love the spiral cams.......


----------



## waits

reylamb said:


> The carbon riser is what it is, and not something they will sell a lot of, I doubt Hoyt even thinks they will sell many of them.
> 
> Having said that, there is an Alphaburner in my future.........I just love the spiral cams.......



x2 on the spirals. can't wait to shoot one


----------



## DaddyPaul

reylamb said:


> The carbon riser is what it is, and not something they will sell a lot of, I doubt Hoyt even thinks they will sell many of them.
> 
> Having said that, there is an Alphaburner in my future.........I just love the spiral cams.......





waits said:


> x2 on the spirals. can't wait to shoot one



Y'all wait your turn, I got here first...............


----------



## Jody Hawk

I like the Maxxis 31 in full camo, short 31" axle to axle and 7" brace height.


----------



## tony32

that afterburner looks to be a great bow ! We will have to wait and see i have an AM 32 now and its a great bow and belive it or not and i know its npt a target bow but i shoot 3D with a katera and love it


----------



## 2bbshot

kcausey said:


> Amen, not impressed.  til Bowtech updates the Allegiance, don't bother.



X2 The allegiance is in my opinion the best HUNTING bow ever made with the tribute being a close second. Word is bowtech 2010 line was a wicked bow that is supposed to be a tribute like bow that shoots in the 330's.


----------



## ddd-shooter

2bbshot said:


> X2 The allegiance is in my opinion the best HUNTING bow ever made with the tribute being a close second. Word is bowtech 2010 line was a wicked bow that is supposed to be a tribute like bow that shoots in the 330's.



Bowtech Destroyer. 
6" BH=350
7" BH=340
Laminated limbs


----------



## RichardGrayJr

Alphaburner (speed bow, fast as a Monster but way smoother)

Was this posted on the site as well?


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*okay, take your knee jerk away for a sec.*

Anyone who knows me and if you have been on here any lenght of time knows I shoot Hoyt, and I love them. 
But look at Hoyts history and how they do things. Both staying on the front line of technogy, and improving previous design.
Almost without fail, the follow up year for any of Hoyt new innovation, or new design has been the "cream of the crop" year. Think about it, the first year Hoyt made the parallel limb bow they released the Trykon/Trykon XL. It was one of the most accurate compounds I have evr shot. The complaint? It had a harsh "rollover" into the valley and letoff. The next year Hoyt released the Vectrix. It was all the Trycon was but light years smoother on the draw cycle. Then the complaint was that Hoyts were too heavy. Well they tried new technology, got the same strength out of a more narrow set of laminate limbs. Kept the vise type limb pockets, lenghted them and milled out the un-neccesary parts. Viola, the Alphamax. As far as it goes the AM was a home run, but this year, the preloaded the limbs a little more and with the same cams produced a bow that picked up some speed.and as quiet and vibration free as the AM is, this Maxxis bow will be even more so. How do I know that? The addition of a roller guard. It is a proven fact that the roller gaurd cable system being that it static reduces ocillation.
Now to the Carbon Matrix. Hoyt did not get to be what they are by being unrealistic or dum. My opinion is that this carbon tube risor technology is being introduced to gauge its acceptance by the market.with Hoyt constantly moving forward in archery design, I would not be suprised that with acceptance, we see them move into a whole new phase of bow design around carbon fiber.their expectation of sales on this particular bow are prolly realistic and on target. We will have to wait about 12 months to know for sure.
I was a little shocked at the looks when I first saw it, not unlike the first time I saw the Gaurdian. But the Gaurdian is now not only and accepted bow design, but a quite popular one. I myself REALLy want to shoot one. As I want to shoot the new PSE bows, Bowtech bows, Elite bows ect. All except any new Mathews bows, but that is a personal matter from a customer service issue I had with them and their knuckle ballin piece of crap broom handle with strings called an Outback they tried to pass of as a piece of archery equipment.
I for one love the line up and for any of you target archers that do not drool over the target line up Hoyt has every year, well there is just a hole in your archery soul that needs patching.


----------



## SWbowhunter

Leave it to hoyt to make a carbon riser bow that still weighs 3.8 lbs!!!Why?


----------



## Gajbird

> Anyone who knows me and if you have been on here any lenght of time knows I shoot Hoyt, and I love them.
> But look at Hoyts history and how they do things. Both staying on the front line of technogy, and improving previous design.
> Almost without fail, the follow up year for any of Hoyt new innovation, or new design has been the "cream of the crop" year. Think about it, the first year Hoyt made the parallel limb bow they released the Trykon/Trykon XL. It was one of the most accurate compounds I have evr shot. The complaint? It had a harsh "rollover" into the valley and letoff. The next year Hoyt released the Vectrix. It was all the Trycon was but light years smoother on the draw cycle. Then the complaint was that Hoyts were too heavy. Well they tried new technology, got the same strength out of a more narrow set of laminate limbs. Kept the vise type limb pockets, lenghted them and milled out the un-neccesary parts. Viola, the Alphamax. As far as it goes the AM was a home run, but this year, the preloaded the limbs a little more and with the same cams produced a bow that picked up some speed.and as quiet and vibration free as the AM is, this Maxxis bow will be even more so. How do I know that? The addition of a roller guard. It is a proven fact that the roller gaurd cable system being that it static reduces ocillation.
> Now to the Carbon Matrix. Hoyt did not get to be what they are by being unrealistic or dum. My opinion is that this carbon tube risor technology is being introduced to gauge its acceptance by the market.with Hoyt constantly moving forward in archery design, I would not be suprised that with acceptance, we see them move into a whole new phase of bow design around carbon fiber.their expectation of sales on this particular bow are prolly realistic and on target. We will have to wait about 12 months to know for sure.
> I was a little shocked at the looks when I first saw it, not unlike the first time I saw the Gaurdian. But the Gaurdian is now not only and accepted bow design, but a quite popular one. I myself REALLy want to shoot one. As I want to shoot the new PSE bows, Bowtech bows, Elite bows ect. All except any new Mathews bows, but that is a personal matter from a customer service issue I had with them and their knuckle ballin piece of crap broom handle with strings called an Outback they tried to pass of as a piece of archery equipment.
> I for one love the line up and for any of you target archers that do not drool over the target line up Hoyt has every year, well there is just a hole in your archery soul that needs patching.


 BIGRYNS...you and I apparently have been leading a parallel archery life complete with the personal issue with Matthews.



> Leave it to hoyt to make a carbon riser bow that still weighs 3.8 lbs!!!Why?


Remember Hoyt's risers have to be able to withstand 1500 dryfires. It apparently takes that type of weight for this.
 High country tried a carbon aerospace riser years ago real light, etc... and they broke and weren't accepted well.

I love archery and the industry and don't mind admitting I am a HOYT GUY and have been for 20 yrs. but all the leading Manufacturers make good equip. to state otherwise shows ignorance or bias (this statement not directed at any individual)not every bow is for everyone but a good archer can shoot any of these new bows well. Personal preference is always the difference.

God Bless,
Jay Murray


----------



## bowsmith

And they still have that cheesy cheap string stopper!!!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*really?*

It's a string stop, what would you like? I would say it's better than the one Bowtech had on its 08 bows. If you have ever seen the slo month video of how it actually grabs the strings and stops it, its pretty impressive. I have read that they have softened the material and it works even better now.



bowsmith said:


> And they still have that cheesy cheap string stopper!!!!


----------



## Brian from GA

Byron,

You've sold your soul 

I personally like the looks of the Maxxis. I like the way the AM32 shoots. If this is any upgrade on that bow it should be nice. 

Those who love Hoyt will say it is the greatest without shooting it. Those who love Bowtech, Mathews, etc will hate it without shooting it. I am Mathews all the way but love to shoot everybow every year. I can't wait to play with this. 

The carbon bow looks like a cross between an Martin/Rytera Alien and a Bowtech. 

I love the comment about "as fast as a Monster, but smoother." This is from experience right? I love this time of the year. Every engineer is an idiot and every wanna be bow shooter is smarter than anyone else.


----------



## heavymetalhunter

ddd-shooter said:


>



there are no words in any language on this planet that could describe how ugly that thing is. maybe if we were on the planet neptune we could say it was "blikne jsnro bdhoe", but were not.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*Dansbý, you just mad .........*

Cause I beat you out of the last spot in the Team Realtree shootoff for the bad boy buggie couple years ago! Jus kidding. I haven't sold anything, in fact you have read here and on AT that I love all bows, minus one company. As I said before that's personal.
I only stated that I "thought" this bow would be more the same as the AM. I want to shoot them all. First thing I did last year was made a trip to 12 point spacificaly to shoot all the new Bowtechs. I do happen to be pretty loyal to Hoyt, but I like'em all.but I do shoot Rage, so who can really take me seriously? See me on the range in Gainesville, make sure you holla at me. C-ya Brian!


----------



## ddd-shooter

Brian from GA said:


> I love the comment about "as fast as a Monster, but smoother." This is from experience right? I love this time of the year. Every engineer is an idiot and every wanna be bow shooter is smarter than anyone else.



I should have deleted that part, but it was from another post on AT and I didn't think to go back through it. 

Although, I have heard it is meeting or exceeding IBO with those that have shot the demos. 


I think the carbon bow is a decent looking bow. No, I don't shoot Hoyt. But, remember when they first introduced the TEC riser? They made one bow and gauged market interest then made them the next year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thanks for the new Hoyt gear update news.

Let's zoom in on the AlphaBurner's Specs so see image below.

Also, for those who may want the 2010 Hoyt Bow Catalog PDF file which is quite large at 24 MBytes, here's the web link below:  

http://www.jvd.nl/2010HoytCatalog.pdf 


Hope this helps.

Sorry about the redundant web link since I just saw ddd-shooter already posted it in Post #24.


----------



## JamesG

I personaly like the looks of the Carbon Matrix, but not at that price tag. Was waiting to get an Alphamax if nothing better came out because i loved how it felt and shot. Looks like im going to have to try out the Maxxis now.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*I think I am going to shoot a Alpha Burner*

At first I was a little bit scared of the spirals on it. I shoot spirals on my tourny bow and really like them a whole heck of a lot. But in tournaments, you do not have to hold for a animal to get into position. The 65% let off was a worry. The catalog says that on the AB that the letoff can be set @ 70%. So I think this will be good. I will have to shoot one first. The Maxxis just looks like a shooter, so if the Burner doesn't turn out like i want then the Maxxis 35 will be the ticket. If you are a tournament, or target archer you have to be drooling over the target line up. Lots of options, the Contender has a traditional risor and longer limbs, the Vantage, which is what I shot tlast year has the long risor and shorter limbs. I like the Vantage a whole, whole lot. Last year I was digging mine and after ordering some Posten Stabs, it held like it was on a prop. Really looking forward to see the new Bowtechs now.


----------



## reylamb

Wanna know why the carbon bow is not uber light?  2 reasons.

First, durability.

Second, and most importantly, uber light bows hold like crap.  Hoyt ain't making bows that hold like crap.


----------



## bowsmith

Just wait till you guys see the novel of disclaimers for the carbon bow...it's freaky!


----------



## reylamb

bowsmith said:


> Just wait till you guys see the novel of disclaimers for the carbon bow...it's freaky!



I did.........and if it was a Bowtech I would be worried

Actually, while I like the looks of the bow, I am not sold on it, nor for the "need" for it.......


----------



## bowsmith

I'm curious if the "creaking" they refer to in section 8 would occur during "extreme" temperatures (i.e. cold weather).  If you're on a week or two hunt, and don't get to shoot the bow much, will it creak the first time you draw it back?

For those that are interested, here is the 2010 Hoyt Manual (14.51 MB - dial-up beware) http://www.hoyt.com/assets/downloads/manuals/10_compound_manual.pdf

CARBON MATRIX SPECIAL PRECAUTIONS AND
INFORMATION:
1) Composite constructed components, such as the
Carbon Matrix bow riser, may show small surface
separations in the paint and/or top surface layer of the
construction. This is a typical composite condition which
may become more visible as the bow is used over time.
These small separations are considered normal and nonstructural
provided that they
are under 1/8 inch in length
and less than 1/32 inch wide
at its widest location. These are
typically not fractures or breaks
in the carbon fibers themselves
and do not represent a structural
failure.
For separations that are larger
than 1/8 inch in length and/
or wider than 1/32 inch wide,
the bow should be returned to
Hoyt for inspection and testing.
(See warranty information
for instructions on returning
product to Hoyt). If the bow
is found to have a structural
failure, the riser will be repaired
or replaced under the normal
conditions of Hoyt’s Limited
Lifetime Warranty. If the bow
has no structural failure, the
bow will be returned and can
resume normal use.
2) Extreme care should be taken to avoid impact damage
to the Carbon Matrix riser.
The Carbon Matrix is designed to withstand high stress
flexing and high stress loading that would be associated
with normal use and function of the bow.
However, in general, composite structures do not withstand
high load impact such as being dropped from a
tree, or by having some other object impact the structure.
In the event that your bow does encounter a surface
impact, you must carefully inspect the riser for damage.
If impacted, inspect the area for visible broken fibers,
multitude of separation cracks, cracking that appears to
resemble a spider-web, dented surface, or a soft flexible
surface at the impact point. If any of the above conditions
are apparent or suspect, the bow should be considered
damaged and should not be used any further.
In the event that the bow was exposed to an impact and
damage is evident as described above, you can return
the bow to Hoyt for an evaluation. (See warranty information
for instructions on returning product to Hoyt). If the
riser is determined to be damaged and not fit for use,
Hoyt may offer a replacement of damaged components
at the owner’s expense. Damage, including impact damage,
caused accidentally, from misuse of the product, or
from use not associated with normal archery practices, is
NOT covered under the Hoyt Limited Lifetime warranty.
3) The Carbon Matrix riser, or any other component of
any Hoyt bow, should not be modified in any way. Drilling
holes, cutting, filing, sanding, or other forms of physical
modifications to any Hoyt bow or component will damage
the bow and could possibly cause harm or injury to
the owner or bystanders. Any modification to any bow or
component will immediately void any and all warranty for
the bow and/or component.
4) The Carbon Matrix riser is completed using various
aluminum components that are either attached by adhesive
or by mechanical fasteners such as screws to the
exterior of the riser. Any attempt to remove any of the
aluminum factory attached components will immediately
void any and all warranty for the bow and/or components.
Do not attempt to remove or adjust the security screws
attaching the stabilizer mount or the sight/arrow rest
mounting insert.
5) Care should be given to not expose the Carbon Matrix
bow to any solvents, lubricants, or other substances that
contain silicone as the structure could be weakened.
6) Care should be given to not expose the Carbon Matrix
to extreme heat, flame, or other adverse conditions that
could possibly damage the bow.
7) The Carbon Matrix comes with a factory installed
wood grip. The grip is attached to the carbon riser using
glue or other means of adhering the grip to the riser. The
grip is not intended to be removed. Any damage caused
to the grip or the riser due to removal will immediately
void the warranty for the damaged part.
8) Composite constructed components, such as the
Carbon Matrix bow riser, may exhibit a creaking sound
during the first few shots when the bow is new. This
creaking sound could come and go for the first few 100
shots. This is a normal condition for Composite structures
and is not a structural failure.
If the Carbon Matrix has been stored for a prolonged
period of time without being used (several weeks at a
time), the bow may exhibit creaking sound again for the
first few shots. This is a normal condition for composite
structures and is not a structural failure.


----------



## reylamb

Now looky here Smitty........did you read Bob Looney's review over on AT?  If Bob gives it the thumbs up, I will take his word.  He has more bow design knowledge than both of us combined!!!!!!!  Plus, it did pass the 1500 dryfire test, and being run over by a truck....Bob  actually said it is still on the dry fire machine getting dry fired........can the Bowtechs make the same claim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddd-shooter

Nevermind, I just saw Looney's post. 

I would love to see a video of the tests they do...


----------



## string music

Oh my , spiral cams on the alphaburner gets my attention. Cant wait to shoot the maxxis too. Curious to see the inline roller cable guard since im not a big fan of the other roller guards, but I'm sure Hoyt did their homework. As for the carbon matrix, It's way too expensive for me to even shoot it. Love my am 32 but you never know , it might become my new backup. We will see.


----------



## bowsmith

reylamb said:


> Now looky here Smitty........did you read Bob Looney's review over on AT?  If Bob gives it the thumbs up, I will take his word.  He has more bow design knowledge than both of us combined!!!!!!!  Plus, it did pass the 1500 dryfire test, and being run over by a truck....Bob  actually said it is still on the dry fire machine getting dry fired........can the Bowtechs make the same claim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Not yet, was he drinking that Kool-Aid again?


----------

